
Turn Bluetooth Off When You're Not Using It - walterbell
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-bluetooth-security/
======
jamescostian
Should be suffixed by (2017)

When I read "BlueBorne, announced this week" I feared there was some new
vulnerability, and this article has quite a lot about BlueBorn (which was also
from 2017)

